# Husband and Wife Looking for Lease Near Athens



## bowhunter835 (May 15, 2013)

HI,

My wife and I are avid bowhunters and are looking to lease property close to Athens, within 30 miles. We are a very trustworthy, respectful, Christian couple. I'm a Graduate student at UGA studying Wildlife Management and she is a nurse at St. Mary's Hospital. 

We have references and can be insured through outdoor underwriters.

Please, if you have property or know of any contact me at 706-621-1374. 

Thanks, 
   John


----------



## Todd E (May 18, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## bowhunter835 (Jun 14, 2013)

ttt


----------



## ccarey6017 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Greene County*

Would Greensboro be to far away? Have 109acres, right now its me, wife, brother. Looking for another 3-4 others. We are very law abiding and respectful to others. Property is bow only. Let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 29, 2013)

not sure how far Richmond County is from you but we have openings.
if interested pm me back.


----------



## DylanOoton (Jul 22, 2013)

I am also a UGA student looking for a place to bow hunt near Athens. PM is you have any details of a lease that might be too big for just you and your wife.


----------

